# trolling motor battery



## Wild Girl (Jun 24, 2009)

I need to buy a battery for a 20 pound thrust trolling motor. Since the motor is so small, is it really necessary for me to go with a deep cycle battery? I'll have it in a battery dry box, fresh water only. Also, where's best place to purchase without costing me and arm and a leg? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

You really need a deep cycle, they are designed to be drawn down and recharged, as far a cheap, walmart is about the cheapest, of course I would love to sell you one but mine are about 100.00


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Even with a small troller you need a deep cycle battery. Wal-Mart or Sams will run about $65.00 or so. They are OK but don't expect to get many years of service out of them. However, Keeping a trickle charger on them will really extend their working life. I have one from Wal-Mart and one from Sams Club. Will see how well they hold up. Even these cheapo's have gone up about $15 since the last time I bought.


----------

